

Cats and Boobs - family entertainment portal from Russia - daemon13
http://catsboobs.com/

======
daemon13
This site is in Russian.

It might look like a spam, but in reality this is an example of
[mini/funny/humorous] Russian website from some members of local start-up
community.

Highly recommended if you want to take a brake from coding!

Enjoy :-))

